# Down sizing tire size for winter tire 2018-2019



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just remember. Tire size is calibrated with speedometer and odometer. Downsizing will make the speedo faster.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Downsizing IMHO is not necessary. I have ran stock size winter tires on stock height and lowered cars in both city and highway driving. Never had any issues getting around. 

I have ran Mastercraft Glacier Grips and General Altimax Arctics. Both did well in snow and ice for me, getting me everywhere I needed to go. Of these 2 I can say that I liked the Generals better.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's not necessary, but going down in width and up in aspect ratio can increase performance in snow. Like my Saturn, came with 195/60 so I bought snows in 185/65 XL. (the xtra load wasn't necessary, the 185s just came that way, probably for minivans or something)

I wouldn't mind putting those 185/65/15s on the Cruze, except:
I don't have any 5 bolt 15" wheels to put them on.
I don't want to decrease the diameter that much from the 205/55/16 that are on the Cruze now.


----------



## harmfuladam (May 11, 2015)

blackbeast said:


> Hi I am driving a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT with 215/60/R16 currently on my All Season tire, I am planning to buy a Winter tire and wheel for this coming season, I am a new driver
> 
> I have two questions or need suggestions on below topics
> 1. Is it okay do down sizing and if so what is the recommended size. I will be mostly driving in City with slushy snow expecting on city roads with occasionally county roads with more thicker snow.
> ...


Yes 205/70R15 is going to give you better ability to go through the snow/slush as opposed to trying plow it with stock 215 wide.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A narrower section width corresponding with a taller aspect ratio to make up for the diameter decrease will do better in snow than a wider, lower profile tire. That said, on ice, a wider tire is better. But you'll likely need to deal with snow more, and on ice, without studs, you're kind of at the mercy of said ice anyway. 

On our Cruze, we run Michelin Xi3s in the stock 215/55R17 size, as the Diesel only can accommodate a select few 16" wheels, and even so, you cannot get a tire size that brings you back to the factory wheel diameter. A 55 series tire (or the 60-series you have with your 16s) will be plenty fine in snow.

Now, on my Volt, I was able to drop from the stock 17s to a 15" Sonic wheel for the winter, and thus go from a 215/50R17 to a 205/65R15 Michelin Xi3 winter tire. Narrower and with taller sidewalls, they are likely better than the same tires would be in the stock size - they're also almost half the price. However, you do see a decrease in wet/dry traction (with the Volt being EV and having 300 lb-ft of torque right off the line, this is incredibly noticeable, as it'll blow the tires right off), whereas in our Cruze, the stiffer sidewall of the Xi3 actually leads to a handling _increase_ over the Assurance Fuel Max all-seasons we run in spring/summer/fall.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a related question....My 2015 Cruze 1.4 Turbo has the 215/60-16 all seasons......I have a set of 215/70-16 snows from my previous vehicle in perfect condition. Quick measurement shows the snows are about 1 1/2 taller than the all seasons.....I know it will throw my speedo off a bit, but will it harm anything other than that (throw computer off, that sort of thing)? There seems to be plenty of clearance in the wheel wells


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would not put the 215/70/16 on your Cruze, you probably will get rubbing. It's too tall. Another reason to stay with the same height. A narrower tire is better for snow, but you should keep the same diameter / height.


----------

